# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Filozofia dhe absurditeti...

## SH_H

Gjithmone me ka pelqyer te lexoj libra filozofike, por megjithate po e hap kete teme duke marre shkas nga nje thenie qe lexova para ca kohesh diku:
"Fiolozofi eshte nje i verber qe ne nje dhome te erret kerkone te gjeje nje objekt te zi qe nuk egziston".

A mendoni se filozofia eshte diçka me vlere duke pasur parasysh ate qe ajo asnjehere nuk arrin ne konkluzione konkrete te vlefshme.

my opinion: it sucks, but it sucks well... :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## huggos

> _Postuar më parë nga SH_H_ 
> *"Fiolozofi eshte nje i verber qe ne nje dhome te erret kerkone te gjeje nje objekt te zi qe nuk egziston".*


..e bukur thenia. Megjithate do te doja te  shtoja se gjate kerkimit te atij objekti (ndoshta joreal..) meson e perfiton kaq shume vlera e virtyte te reja, saqe ndonjehere ja vlen te mbetesh edhe deri atje...

..e megjithate pa perpjekje, nuk do te marresh asgje

----------


## Estella

> _Postuar më parë nga SH_H_ 
> *
> "Fiolozofi eshte nje i verber qe ne nje dhome te erret kerkone te gjeje nje objekt te zi qe nuk egziston".
> 
> A mendoni se filozofia eshte diçka me vlere duke pasur parasysh ate qe ajo asnjehere nuk arrin ne konkluzione konkrete te vlefshme.
> *


Cdo gje si e keqja ashtu edhe e mira, si e bardha ashtu edhe e zeza jane te vlefshme per jeten e njeriut. Po to nuk besoj se do te ishim ku jemi sot.

Ne shprehjen e mesiperme e quan filozofin nje te verber qe kerkon nje objekt "te zi" qe nuk egziston. Si ka mundesi qe objekti te jete jo egzistues dhe te jete i zi ne te njejten kohe? Eshte njesoj sikur te thash se ti nuk egziston por te je "femer"!

Se sa te vlefshme apo te pavlefshme jane konkluzionet qe dalin nga filozofia ne nuk e dime ne te vertete.

----------


## SH_H

> _Postuar më parë nga Estella_ 
> *Cdo gje si e keqja ashtu edhe e mira, si e bardha ashtu edhe e zeza jane te vlefshme per jeten e njeriut. Po to nuk besoj se do te ishim ku jemi sot.
> 
> Ne shprehjen e mesiperme e quan filozofin nje te verber qe kerkon nje objekt "te zi" qe nuk egziston. Si ka mundesi qe objekti te jete jo egzistues dhe te jete i zi ne te njejten kohe? Eshte njesoj sikur te thash se ti nuk egziston por te je "femer"!
> 
> Se sa te vlefshme apo te pavlefshme jane konkluzionet qe dalin nga filozofia ne nuk e dime ne te vertete.*


1. E zeza ketu nuk simbolon negativen.
2.Thellohu pak ne ate thenie...(po deshe kuptohet)

----------


## Estella

Asgjehere se  kam konsideruar "te zezen" si dicka negative te keqe, te ndyre. Perkundrazi le ti vejme nje ngjyre tjeter. Si mund te kerkoje i verbri nje objekt qe eshte i kuq dhe jo egzistuas. Nese dicka nuk egziston si mund te jete e kuqe, e zeze, e bardhe, jeshile.................
Nuk eshte puna se nuk jam thelluar ne thenie....Si e nxorre kete konkluzion? Mosthellimin tim?

Ajo qe une dua te sjell ne pah eshte pikerisht kjo. Nese nje i verber kerkon dicka jo egzistuese a eshte nevoja ti veme kesaj gjeje jo egzistuese epitete si e bardhe e zeze, e kuqe, e madhe e vogel....?

----------


## SH_H

Shiko estella, mos u ofendo! une thashe qe nuk je thelluar, dhe nuk thase qe nuk e ke kuptuar dot sepse me te drejte mund te ofendoheshe, megjithate fakti qe ti kembngul akoma ne ate se nje objekt qe nuk egziston nuk ka pse te emerohet me ndonje mbiemer tregon qe akoma nuk e ke kuptuar...

zaten ajo eshte e gjithe filozofia e kesaj thenie-je... por muhabeti nuk eshte te thenia... ne po flasim per filozofine...

bye-bye...

----------


## Estella

Nuk jam e ofenduar aspak, perkundrazi me pelqen debati.
Mua me pelqen c'fare ka shkruar Huggos ne te vertete, dhe une do te pergjigjesha po ashtu por me beri pershtypje shprehja qe kishe sjelle, prandaj edhe e hapa pak diskutimin.
Pergjigjen time per sa i perket temes konkrete e kam dhene.

ja edhe nje here:
Se sa te vlefshme apo te pavlefshme jane konkluzionet qe dalin nga filozofia ne nuk e dime ne te vertete.

Me Respekt
Estella

----------


## SH_H

> _Postuar më parë nga Estella_ 
> *
> 
> ja edhe nje here:
> Se sa te vlefshme apo te pavlefshme jane konkluzionet qe dalin nga filozofia ne nuk e dime ne te vertete.
> 
> Me Respekt
> Estella*


problemi eshte ky: a del ne te vertete filozofia ne konkluzione???
une them: JO.

----------


## Estella

Jo, konkluzione mund te kete sa te duash po sa te sakta jane nuk e dijme.

----------


## SH_H

konkluzionet subjektive dhe relative jan pa vlere...

----------


## huggos

Filozofia del ne konkluzione.. madje mahnitese...

"une di nje gje, qe s'di asgje..  :perqeshje:

----------


## SH_H

nje gje eshte absolute: qe gjithçka eshte relative... :shkelje syri:

----------


## armandovranari

"Cogito ergo sum"- Dekarti 
 Mendoj, pra jam.

----------


## Albo

Egziston edhe nje teme tjeter ne kete forum qe ka te njejten permbajtje me kete teme dhe mbaj mend qe eshte diskutuar gjate mbi "frutet e filozofise".

Per mua filozofia njerezore asnjehere nuk ka ngjallur interes jo sepse ajo eshte e pavlere, jo sepse ajo eshte e erret, jo sepse ajo eshte e pakuptimte, jo sepse une e percmoj ate, thjeshte filozofia njerezore nuk eshte ajo per te cilen kam nevoje.

Te rendesh pas filozofise njerezore eshte njesoj si te rendesh pas eres me shprese se nje dite do ta kapesh.

Perpara se te mendosh, duhet te jetosh dhe jo anasjelltas. A mendojne foshnjat e sapolindura?

----------


## SH_H

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *
> Perpara se te mendosh, duhet te jetosh dhe jo anasjelltas. A mendojne foshnjat e sapolindura?*


shiko, ketu ka nje problem: Fjalia e pare eshte universale. E dyta specifike. Induksionet nuk jane shume te pelqyera dhe shpesh te gabuara (sidomos vetem me nje shembull)...

----------


## Cruel

> _Postuar m?par?nga SH_H_ 
> *nje gje eshte absolute: qe gjithçka eshte relative...*


paradoks i bukur apo jo.  Meqenese te gjitha konkluzionet ne filozofi jane relative, kjo nuk e humbet aspak vleren. filozofia nuk eshte thjesht lojra fjalesh per te impresionuar turmen.


Albo, kur ti perdor termin "filozofi njerezore" atehere une nenkuptoj, qe ka dhe filozofi te tjera; filozofi kafshesh, peshqish, etc

PS:  I vetmi konstant eshte ndryshimi.    :i hutuar:

----------


## SH_H

> _Postuar më parë nga Cruel_ 
> *
> 
> 
> Albo, kur ti perdor termin "filozofi njerezore" atehere une nenkuptoj, qe ka dhe filozofi te tjera; filozofi kafshesh, peshqish, etc
> 
> *


pse te mos  kete?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Cruel

pse te kete?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## SH_H

Nje gje eshte e sigurte: qe o kao s'ka ... Por kjo eshte relative...

----------


## Cruel

Atehere definicioni "trupeshk" ne baze te relativitetit absolut nuk eshte gjithmone ofendues

----------

